# Will damage result.??



## EdenMd (7 mo ago)

The company that installed my irrigation system came to winterize two days ago and forgot to switch the control box to off. The system was left on automatic which would have been set at 3x a day for 10 minutes. My question is will that have caused any damage to the control valves or selenoids? It was just by chance that I noticed it left on.


----------



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

Valves are just a basic solenoid that will open/close with low voltage power. Them opening & closing with empty pipes is of no concern.

If you have pumps on the system, they could be affected. Some pumps types should not be run dry.


----------

